# Trivia 6/29



## luckytrim (Jun 29, 2019)

trivia 6/29
DID YOU KNOW...
"On Fact Monster you can find facts on thousands of subjects  including
sports, entertainment, technology, business, education, and  health."

1. The USA’s ‘Continental Divide’ is so named because it  divides..... what ?
2. Which birthday, rarely celebrated for humans, was being  celebrated by the
hobbit Bilbo Baggins at the beginning of "The Lord of the  Rings"?
  a. - 110th
  b. - 111th
  c. - 112th
  d. - 113th
3. Many people consider the name of the tower at the center of  the complex
to be 'the' Tower of London". But what is the correct name for  this
building?
4. What performer from fought vampires in  "Blade"?
5. What is the word for NATO's 'K' ?
6. What is the English translation of Gesundheit  ?
  a. - Good Health
  b. - Health
  c. - Bless You
  d. - Cover your Mouth !
7. What are Artemis' symbols?
  a. - Marriage and Childbirth
  b. - Wine and Food
  c. - Bow and Deer
  d. - Love and Beauty
8. if I suffer from Samhainophobia. What is it that I fear  ?
  a. - Flag Day
  b. - Memorial Day
  c. - Thanksgiving Day
  d. - Halloween

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The last execution by hanging in the USA happened in Montana  in 1957.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Also called the Great Divide, and especially in Alaska,  the
Pacific-Arctic Divide, separates the watersheds of the Pacific  Ocean from
those of the Atlantic and Arctic Oceans
2. - b
3. the White Tower
4. Wesley Snipes
5. Kilo
6. -b
7. - c
8. - d

CRAP !!

Billy Bailey (January 1947 – January 25, 1996) was a convicted  murderer who
was hanged in Delaware in 1996. He became only the third  person to be hanged
in the United States since 1965 (the previous two were Charles  Rodman
Campbell and Westley Allan Dodd, both in Washington) and the  first person
hanged in Delaware in 50 years.  As of 2019, he remains the  last person to
be executed by hanging in the United States.


----------

